# V-Cube 6b?



## freshcuber (Sep 2, 2010)

I was just checking out v-cubes.com and I was looking here:http://www.v-cubes.com/prod_info/future_products.php# when I noticed that on the animated picture that shows all the cubes rotating towards and then away from you that the V-Cube 6 was round, and under it was the caption V-Cube 6b. I thought that only 7 layered cubes and larger were rounded. I went and checked out the actual V-Cube 6 you order here:https://v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=183&cat=0&page=1 and its a cube that's not rounded. This makes me wonder if Verdes is going to re-release a V-Cube 6 that is new and improved.

I also saw that in the first link I provided that shows all the V-Cubes that the V-Cube 7 wasn't there. That had me a little concerned so I checked and it was still available to purchase. Website error or do you think they're going to discontinue it soon?

Also, I see that there are V-Cubes 8,9,10 and 11 on the site but not available for purchase. I've only been cubing a few months so I figured they were before my time but can you still buy them anywhere? I know there are probably KOs someplace but are they of any decent quality at all?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 2, 2010)

If you lurked the website, it said that they are planning to release them. With all the KOs going around, it's difficult.


----------



## Isbit (Sep 2, 2010)

They haven't been released yet, noone besides Verdes know if they ever will.

This topic have been discussed multiple times here, so next time, please use the search button


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh? I only checked out the 6 and 7. Is it in the news section? I'll have to give it another look.


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

V Cube 6b is old news, actually.
But I never knew that it's pillowed.


----------



## NeuwDk (Sep 2, 2010)

Notice that the file you're seeing is called "future_products.php". My assumption is that these products are product what they expect to release at some time. I don't think they'll take back the cubes they're selling now, but you can't be sure.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh wow good call NeuwDK I didn't see that at all.

@Joker: I didn't know that either, like I said I'm a fairly new cuber so I guess all the hype was before my time lol


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Oh wow good call NeuwDK I didn't see that at all.
> 
> @Joker: I didn't know that either, like I said I'm a fairly new cuber so I guess all the hype was before my time lol



Haha 
well I just starting speedcubing around the time that there was word about it


----------



## BluePi1313 (Sep 2, 2010)

Why can't v-cubes just use the pi mod???


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

BluePi1313 said:


> Why can't v-cubes just use the pi mod???



That would be cheap if you disassemble your V6 to find random pins glued into the screws. V Cube needs to fix the problem another way, and [hopefully] make it screw/spring.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 2, 2010)

Joker said:


> BluePi1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't v-cubes just use the pi mod???
> ...



How about soldering in the pins and have a warning in the pamphlet to NOT break them.


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > BluePi1313 said:
> ...



after a while the pins need to be replaced, because they gradually get weaker after solving. The customers may get annoyed by this.
I think they should make the rods PART of the screws, rather than putting them on seperately.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2010)

Because mass producing cubes with build in pins is expensive and difficult?


----------



## Mastersonian (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't believe the v-cube 6b misconception is still around. Note: The only difference bettween the v-cube 6 and v-cube6b is that the latter is pillowed.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 2, 2010)

Joker said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow good call NeuwDK I didn't see that at all.
> ...



you started in 2003?


----------



## splinteh (Sep 2, 2010)

I think they should really release their V4. I don't know why it's taking forever. The Maru is dominating and now there's a new Dayan 4x4.


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > freshcuber said:
> ...



No, but a pretty big "article" about it was realeased around the time I started.
But it got taken down in a few days.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 2, 2010)

If it helps, the V-cube guys were telling people at US Nationals that they were going to turn the cubing world upside down next year. So who knows


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If it helps, the V-cube guys were telling people at US Nationals that they were going to turn the *cubing world upside down *next year. So who knows



I'm guessing that's a good thing?


----------



## radmin (Sep 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If it helps, the V-cube guys were telling people at US Nationals that they were going to turn the cubing world upside down next year. So who knows



The sooner the better. That company need to get in gear. They are missing opportunities left and right.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 2, 2010)

Joker said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > If it helps, the V-cube guys were telling people at US Nationals that they were going to turn the *cubing world upside down *next year. So who knows
> ...



No! because then America will be upside down and our toilets will flush backwards and then Australia gets to make all the upside down jokes.

anyway, old news is old. We can only wait for some more V cubes


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 2, 2010)

They're releasing a 2x2 as well, I believe. They're coming out with more specialty cubes though too, and that is confirmed (I saw the pictures of them in packaging).


----------



## Owen (Sep 2, 2010)

I belive they will release larger cubes before they release smaller cubes, and the larger ones are coming out this month. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 2, 2010)

ugh now I'm a little upset it's only the second day of the month lol I'm looking for a 4x4 but with the Dayan coming soon and with V-cubes releasing products soon as well I'm split. Originally I was going for Mefferts (I had a two rubiks brands but they both broke, one of them in less than 20 turns) then I decided on Maru but I saw the thread about the Dayan and idk anymore. I'm not really expecting the V-Cube 4 though


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 2, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> ugh now I'm a little upset it's only the second day of the month lol I'm looking for a 4x4 but with the Dayan coming soon and with V-cubes releasing products soon as well I'm split. Originally I was going for Mefferts (I had a two rubiks brands but they both broke, one of them in less than 20 turns) then I decided on Maru but I saw the thread about the Dayan and idk anymore. I'm not really expecting the V-Cube 4 though



im in hew same dilema nif hey release he v4 like his monh il buy one oher wise hey can wait until my maru breaks(i havent got one but im buying one)


----------

